# Dell Dimension 5100 won't start up



## ectoace (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi, 

I am a new member here and I'm having a problem. I have a Dell Dimension 5100. When I try to power up my machine, it does nothing. No lights, no fan, no beeps, nothing. 

Here is some background info: I used the computer in the morning, and everything was perfectly fine. I shut it down properly, and turn off the power. I'm staying a family member's house for the week, so I decided to take the tower with me. I unplug everything and take it with me for the 10 min car ride over to her house. I get there, plug the tower back in, and zippo. I opened the case to check inside, thinking maybe that something has come loose. I couldn't see anything obvious, but I did notice that the green light on the mother board was on. So I took the computer back home, hooked everything back up, and it is still doing the same thing.

I've done some searches, and people with similar problems have had to replace the power supply, but I'm worried that the ride over to the house may have had something to do with it. I had the things padded, and I avoided any bumps or anything along the way. It was a smooth ride.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I'm not a expert, but I do have some computing knowledge. And I'm right in the middle of working on some video projects for class, so having issues with my computer is definitely not a good thing!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I would assume the same as you about something becoming jarred loose during the ride. Remove and reseat the RAM, GPU and any other PCI cards. Unplug all power connectors, one at a time, and plug them back in.


----------



## ectoace (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for your response. I gave it a try, but still, no luck. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

There are 4 Diagnostic lights on the front next to front USB ports which if any are lit?
http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dim5100/en/sm/tshoot1.htm#wp1120147

Do you hear any beeps?

What color is the Power button yellow or green and is it steady or flashing?


----------



## ectoace (Nov 18, 2009)

There are no lights on in the front, and no beeps either. 

The light on the motherboard is green, and it is steady.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you have access to a digital voltmeter to test with?> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/test-your-power-supply-with-a-multi-meter-151526.html


----------



## ectoace (Nov 18, 2009)

I, unfortunately, do not have access to that... we are off to a great start lol


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If you have checked all the connections from the Power Supply 24 pin main, 4 pin Cpu power, the connector from the front panel(power swtch) to the motherboard, and have no lights try clearing the CMOS> http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dim5100/en/sm/setup1.htm#wp1097561


----------



## WingsOTW (Jan 12, 2010)

I had the same problem and it turned out to be the Front I/O & Control Panel Assembly. I suspect that the USB ports had shorted out and took the whole card down. The not turning on problem was preceded by the USB ports failing. The card contains the on switch, front USB ports and the front audio jacks. If you open up the case and pull out the card you can try to power up the system by pressing the small black button. If it works it may just be the plastic actuator was broken or dislodged. If not you may have a bad card. Make sure the ribbon cable is secure on both ends. I couldn't figure out how to bypass the card to power the computer. Dell won't help if you are not under warranty (unless you purchase some additional support). I couldn't find a replacement board on Dell's web site but found some other vendors that sold them. I bought one for about $70 and it did the trick. There seems to be at least two similar model numbers for this card. I don't know if they are interchangeable or what the differences are. If you look on the card there should be a series of numbers. Look for an "X" followed by 4 numbers. In my case it was "X8682". This is the model number for the card. If you search for shopping sites with your Dell model and this card number you should find vendors to buy the card. I think this is a design flaw having the USB ports on the same connection as the on switch. It looks like many people have had this problem. One bad usb port and your whole system is taken down. My guess is that the average user is not going to be able to figure this out and will spend lots of money unnecessarily. For those comfortable opening up the case and covers (you can download the manual from the Dell site) and unplugging ribbon cables this is a fairly simple fix. Keep in mind the card won't come with any instructions. Make sure you follow power safety rules and ground yourself.


----------



## bigshow1060 (May 29, 2011)

i had similar issues ,,,ended up replacing the small board behind on/off button ...very easy to access ..take side panel off ...and 1 screw and 2 connectors slides rite out...found bd on ebay ...searched dimension 5100 ..then scroll thru items till ya see what ya need


----------

